# Installing Linux On my Tivo



## NerdmastaX (Feb 11, 2006)

i was wondering if it was possible to run linux on the tivo, i know that the tivo software is linux, but i was wanting to use it as a linux box

it is a tcd540 with an 80 gb drive,


anybody know how i can do this, i have a better tivo now (the dual tuner version), so i wanted to get some use out of this one


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

short answer, no
long answer, google for MIPS debian
then google for Modding the EEPROM on that Tivo.
Then realize you can buy a Linux PC from walmart.com for 200 bucks and refer back to the short answer.


----------



## NerdmastaX (Feb 11, 2006)

but if i wanted a linux box i would just buy one, the point is is that i would like to do it for the challenge of it. if anybody has any more tips or knows of someone who has went through the process themselves it would be really helpful. i have found info on mips but the eeprom flashing is harder to find....


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

deal data base dot com has a thread I think about EEPROM


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Without a prom mod, the 540xxxxx can't be hacked or modified.

With a PROM mod, sure. You will need a MIPS implementation of Linux. Don't expect to load a GUI or do much else, as you're working with a very slow processor with not a lot of RAM.

I find it's easier to use the linux that's there and just add whatever modules or apps I need.


----------

